# 57" Musky !!!!!!!!!!!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

A friend just sent me this picture! It is from a guy in Canada that bought a Musky decal from her. Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even imagine hooking one of those!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhh heck, ive caught steelhead bigger LOLOL j/k that is a nice fish...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

wow!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That is one giant musky!!!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Holy cow! What a giant. I need to get out and try some musky fishing sometime.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I've seen pics of that fish in Musky Hunter magizine for Drifter Tackle Co. It was caught on a 10 inch fire perch believer. It's actually now recognized as the C & R world record. 58 inches to be exact.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thing looks prehistoric!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!:B


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

That's no musky! What happened to that alligator's legs???


----------

